# 2008 Nissan Rogue S AWD / WON'T START!!!



## teddyf7 (Nov 19, 2015)

I recently started this vehicle and moved it about 400 feet and let it idle for about 5 to 8mins. Shut it off and then tried to start again and it would crank over but wouldn't start. I seen that the gas light was on and suspected someone tried to siphon gas and put some gas in with a jerry can. Now the vehicle doesn't start. We tried everything, checked fuel pump (pumps fuel like crazy), new battery, cam and crank sensors and still nothing. If anyone has any ideas please let me know as I am currently trying to sell this vehicle. Thanks in advance.


----------



## azjake (Sep 1, 2015)

teddyf7 said:


> I recently started this vehicle and moved it about 400 feet and let it idle for about 5 to 8mins. Shut it off and then tried to start again and it would crank over but wouldn't start. I seen that the gas light was on and suspected someone tried to siphon gas and put some gas in with a jerry can. Now the vehicle doesn't start. We tried everything, checked fuel pump (pumps fuel like crazy), new battery, cam and crank sensors and still nothing. If anyone has any ideas please let me know as I am currently trying to sell this vehicle. Thanks in advance.


This is a long shot but, does your vehicle have a security system (key fob) with an engine immobilzer? If the system is mal-functioning or not getting the correct signal from the key fob, it will crank, but not start.


----------



## teddyf7 (Nov 19, 2015)

That's what we figured is wrong also. I guess my only option is to take it to Nissan and see if they can flash it and reset the Anti-theft system.??


----------

